

Cornhole for charity, May 1st in SF - usiegj00

Yes. We're throwing a charity Cornhole (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cornhole) competition with our handmade beanbags. All donations to Code for America and Camara.ie. If you're in San Francisco May 1st, join Airbrake/Exceptional, Canonical, Dolphin, Intercom and others for the fun...<p>http://exceptional-throw.eventbrite.com/
======
djayc
Is it on the 30th or the 1st? The site shows 6PM on the 30th -> May 1st @ 1AM.

~~~
usiegj00
Sorry--you're right! April 30th. Updating post when I find the edit link.

~~~
djayc
Awesome, thanks. Also, damn, I'm out of town until that evening! Great event,
though. Good luck!

